# Looking for some ideas for Shitakee mushroom



## nacona (Mar 30, 2008)

I just picked up a 1/2 pound of dried Shitakee. Honestly don't much of an idea what to do with them. I was hoping for a few creative ideas.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

You're just trying to get us salivating.

Soak in a little water, just enuf to get them wet. Use in a stir-fry recipe, of which there are thousands. I am sure you will get more ideas from others.


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

I love mushroom risotto, you could use the liquor from the reconstituted mushrooms as your stock.


----------



## cheftimoto (Apr 8, 2007)

Rehydrate them. Then take scissors and then cut using a spiral shape so that you will have long strands of shiitake. Marinate with some soy, mirin, garlic and ginger. Dredge in some cornstarch and deep fry in some peanut oil. Wa laa. You have mock eel.


----------



## cheftimoto (Apr 8, 2007)

Plus you can use them in Asian-style soups. Also, you can take the dried stems (they tend to be to fibrous to eat) and grind them up to make a powder. Then you can use that to add flavor to your dishes or use it to dust food like fish, then sear it and it makes a great crust.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Bake a Chinese eggplant and slice.

Spread the eggplant with Hoisin sauce & sesame oil on a pizza crust.

Top with caramelized onions, sauteed crookneck squash, and sauteed *shittake mushrooms*.

Add cheese and enjoy.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It's a good idea to filter the soaking liquid before using. I line a strainer with a coffee filter to get any bits of grit.

You can make a nice dumpling (or egg roll) filling with the following finely minced ingredients:

shitake mushrooms
carrots
cabbage
green onion
water chestnuts

Stir-fry them in a little oil with a little garlic and ginger; season lightly with sesame oil and a dash of soy sauce. Let the filling cool a bit before filling store-bought wrappers or homemade ones. Steam the dumplings and pan-fry the bottoms (pot-stickers). Deep fry the egg rolls.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 16, 2007)

Shitake bisque... mmmmm!:lips:


----------

